# Adrenal Fatigue



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

My doc recently diagnosed me with adrenal fatigue and sid that it was very common among the Hypothyroid. Does anyone have any success stories in dealing with this? My doc basically put me on a precription of "clean living". I am already gluten free. I've read a few adrenal fatigue books and they suggest licorice - which I also read effects synthroid absorbtion.

I have cut out all caffeine, booze, gluten and chocolate and am prepared to go hardcore for as long as possible. I have also dialed down the exercising and am hitting the pillow at 8:30. What else can i do?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Marathon Man said:


> My doc recently diagnosed me with adrenal fatigue and sid that it was very common among the Hypothyroid. Does anyone have any success stories in dealing with this? My doc basically put me on a precription of "clean living". I am already gluten free. I've read a few adrenal fatigue books and they suggest licorice - which I also read effects synthroid absorbtion.
> 
> I have cut out all caffeine, booze, gluten and chocolate and am prepared to go hardcore for as long as possible. I have also dialed down the exercising and am hitting the pillow at 8:30. What else can i do?


Having never had this experience, I have nothing to offer but I am glad you are doing what you have to do in order to recover. And you are right about the licorice.

Others here do have adrenal so I am sure they will be along to offer experience and suggestions.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Lots and lots of lovin' yourself,,,You really need to get alot of rest, drink alot of water, eat healthy and take it easy. I had a bout of this a year ago. The better you treat yourself the quicker you will feel better. There is no magic pill for it. You just have to be good to yourself and be patient. Have you been checked for an adrenal tumor? They are very rare, but I think it's good to rule it out. The doc will give you a jug to pee in over a 24 hour period to test for it.


----------



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

I have not been checked for a tumor. I was on way too high a dose of synthroid which slowed my pituitary down. That coupled with the most stressful year of my life plus a ridiculously challenging workout schedule got me here.


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Marathon Man,
I have also been recently diagnosed with low adrenal function based on my results from a 24hr, 4xs/day saliva test. It's difficult to tease out the sxs between hypo/hyper thyroid and adrenal issues. My doc wanted me to start low-dose hydrocortisone (Cortef) for a short period of time, however, I don't believe my cortisol levels are low enough to warrant HC. You might want to check out the Yahoo Adrenal Group site at : http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/NaturalThyroidHormonesADRENALS/ . Their moderators provide some excellent advise regarding supplements and looking at lab results.

From some things I've read, its seem that adding Vit C, B Complex, and Pantothenic Acid (Vit B5) are good things to starting taking to support your adrenals. I'm taking these right now, and I have actually noticed a difference in energy and stamina.

Good luck and rest up. It sounds like you are doing the right things by taking it easy. Stay away from the sugar and carbs, too.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Marathon Man said:


> My doc recently diagnosed me with adrenal fatigue and sid that it was very common among the Hypothyroid. Does anyone have any success stories in dealing with this? My doc basically put me on a precription of "clean living". I am already gluten free. I've read a few adrenal fatigue books and they suggest licorice - which I also read effects synthroid absorbtion.
> 
> I have cut out all caffeine, booze, gluten and chocolate and am prepared to go hardcore for as long as possible. I have also dialed down the exercising and am hitting the pillow at 8:30. What else can i do?


Would you mind sharing your most recent 2-3 lab results with ranges?


----------

